# What yeast will work for strawberry wine?



## Sammyk (Jun 13, 2012)

I have either Lavlin 71B or EC118. Which will work best for strawberry. I have 5 gallons of strawberries thawing........


----------



## Arne (Jun 14, 2012)

I havn't used any of the Lavlin yeasts, Sammy, but a lot of folks on here talk about the EC118. Good lluck with it, strawberry can be really good. Mine have taken a long time to clear. They will look clear, then leave sediment in the bottle. Arne.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 14, 2012)

I use Lalvin K1V-1116 ... IMO the EC118 makes the strawberry a little too harsh on the alcohol flavor.... 

I have also used RedStar Montrachet .... it only ferments to around 13% but you don't want much more than that in a strawberry wine.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lalvin 71B-1122 is what i use on my fruits - gives a nice fruity ester and metabolizes 20-40% of malic acid present in most fruits.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 14, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Lalvin 71B-1122 is what i use on my fruits - gives a nice fruity ester and metabolizes 20-40% of malic acid present in most fruits.




so the 71B does what a partial MLF?


----------



## saramc (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> so the 71B does what a partial MLF?


 
No, it works on the malic acid (though strawberry's dominant acid is CITRIC, not malic). Malolactic fermentation involves introducing a malolactic organism, or if your must gets exposed to it--it can occur naturally. 

_Lavlin 71B-1112, The selection was designed to isolate yeasts that would produce a fruity yet fresh character in wine that would live long after fermentation. The 71B is used primarily by professional winemakers for young wines such as vin nouveau and has been found to be very suitable for blush and residual sugar whites. For grapes in regions naturally high in acid, the partial metabolism of malic acid helps soften the wine. The 71B also has the ability to produce significant esters and higher alcohols, making it an excellent choice for fermenting concentrates. 

The 71B strain is a rapid starter with a constant and complete fermentation between 15° and 30°C (59° and 86°F) that has the ability to metabolize high amounts (20% to 40%) of malic acid. In addition to producing rounder, smoother, more aromatic wines that tend to mature quickly, it does not extract a great deal of phenols from the must so the maturation time is further decreased._


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 14, 2012)

saramc, Thank you~! 71B is what I always use for fruit wines - and that is all I make.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 14, 2012)

HUH! I did not know that ... cool ... I am going to have to try it out ... A reason to start another batch!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah that is a great yeast. I use that on all my fruits as well.


----------

